# Apps broken(as of yet) in JB: Please list here.



## Hashi (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there an app 'compatibility matrix' (I just mean a list of apps that became incompatible from ICS to JB) that details which apps no longer work (until or unless updated by the author) after the switch to JB?

I'd like to see a list to see if there's any 'show-stoppers' before I install JB. Maybe other's would as well.

I guess I'm not unhappy with ICS on the Nexus yet but if I were to see that I weren't about to lose something important , then the few benefits that JB brings would really be much more appealing.

Please note in this thread any apps you've found to be broken (JB) in this thread.

Much appreciated.

*SO FAR: As contributed by Efrant:* The only two apps that I noticed that don't work properly in JB are CallRecorder and LBE Privacy Guard.

*By me*: My only experience with this so far was that one of the first I tried didn't work correctly: cifsmanager. Workaround: use terminal emulator or script manager and write a script that does this: #mount -t cifs -o username=username,password=password,domain={domain or workgroup) /./ip addr or resolved name/shareName /localtonexusdirectory_sdcard/mountdir, and that command works fine, doesn't have bad interactions with other apps, and is easily run from an init.d script. To dismount just do umount /sdcard/mountdir. (plug in your relevant values of course)


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Alogcat doesn't work but it will work as a system app. This is a jellybean related change.

Cifs manager worked for me on the nexus 7 when I tried it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

It might be easier to list what apps you deem important enough yo keep you from switching if they don't work. Just my .02.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

HBOGO. I miss it.


----------



## Hashi (Aug 10, 2012)

Barf said:


> It might be easier to list what apps you deem important enough yo keep you from switching if they don't work. Just my .02.


Well, that's a point 

This is a list dump from my Titanium Backup on GN running ICS (so I've had the phone for 2 days and it's not at all fully populated but I find it very useful if all these apps work with a few exceptions):



> 4G Toggle 1.22 (com.wmba.android.toggle4gforrazr)
> Act 1 Video Player 3.14.0 (com.hyperaware.videoplayerfull)
> Adobe Flash Player 11.1 11.1.115.12 (com.adobe.flashplayer)
> Air Attack 3.34 (dk.logisoft.airattackfull)
> ...



Since that list I added TouchPal Dialer (at least).​


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

we can add boot manager to list if non working apps









Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Light Flow Lite. very buggy


----------



## Hashi (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for noting your broken apps, everyone. They are, as figured, all different for each of us, but I've gone around and learned a little about some apps I knew nothing about that I wouldn't mind using (well, when they get fixed, or if they get fixed).


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

prostang said:


> Light Flow Lite. very buggy


I have the paid version and it works perfectly. Had to wait for an update, but it's fine now.


----------

